# fighting off the dogs!



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

There's a lot of dog owners in my area, most of the dogs are fenced in and very friendly and fun to greet and pet when loose in their yards. But as always there are exceptions. Walking around the block we seem to have a couple small ankle biters that come up behind and viciously attack, At first I took along my shillelagh but it seemed too drastic, I didn't want to clobber the dogs but still didn't want them attacking me. So I turned to carrying a cane but that still didn't keep the rascals away. Finally I started toting my trusty long hiking stick with me and I was able to keep the aggressors at bay due to the extended length.
Ever since then they've back off once I turned the stick towards them and of late they don't even come after me when I pass by!
Truth is length matters!


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

valky307 said:


> Truth is length matters!


Ut oh. I'm in trouble. I've been shortening my canes as I get older. I guess I could revert to bringing my dog but the new Texas law says no dog outside can be on a chain and my leash is a chain.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

ndncowboy said:


> Ut oh. I'm in trouble. I've been shortening my canes as I get older. I guess I could revert to bringing my dog but the new Texas law says no dog outside can be on a chain and my leash is a chain.


Carry a cattle prod, that will take care of the problem. Just jokein


----------



## jno (Oct 13, 2018)

I've never really had dog problems. Last spring, though, I had an old tom turkey barreling towards me like a freight train, flapping and rattling away. I was able to fend him off with my favorite 34" cane. It was sort of appropriate, I thought, since he was channeling his ancestral dinosaur, and my crepe myrtle stick was topped with the foot claw of a Velociraptor (or, rather, the resin casting of one). Saw to it that he maintained proper social distancing.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

jno said:


> I've never really had dog problems. Last spring, though, I had an old tom turkey barreling towards me like a freight train, flapping and rattling away. I was able to fend him off with my favorite 34" cane. It was sort of appropriate, I thought, since he was channeling his ancestral dinosaur, and my crepe myrtle cane was topped with the foot claw of a Velociraptor (or, rather, the resin casting of one). Saw to it that he maintained proper social distancing.
> View attachment 28166


That should have made him believe fat meat was greasy. I like your cane. I have thought of using crepe myrtle for a stick, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

I've always wondered about using Crepe Myrtle but thought it might be too brittle to be a good fighting stick. Glad it worked for you.


----------

